

Infamous Hacker Creates SkyJack to Hunt, Hack, and Control Other Drones - vassvdm
http://techcrunch.com/2013/12/04/infamous-hacker-creates-skyjack-to-hunt-hack-and-control-other-drones/

======
vassvdm
Funny how we talks about his breakthrough in understanding video recording
software at the end, after going on for several minutes about zombie drones,
deauthentication et al.

